# Flashpoint, anyone familiar with this brand?



## crimbfighter (Sep 30, 2013)

Greetings. I was wondering if anyone has experience with Flashpoint brand products. I am thinking of buying one of their soft boxes, the 24" HexaPop Glow HexaPop 24" for portable off camera flash 

This particular product is new, so there really aren't really any reviews on it, so I'd be purchasing it more based on brand pedigree. This model would definitely meet my needs, but I know nothing about the brand other than it's a new division of Adorama. Any experiences, or suggested alternatives, would be appreciated!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm familiar with Flashpoint...

Honestly, the product looks terrifically overpriced for a Chinese-made, store-branded item in the 20 and 24 inch sizes...like maybe $80 to $100 too much money.


Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting


Are any shadows created from the stand?  I also see the stands are white, not the normal black in the pictures ?


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 30, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I'm familiar with Flashpoint...
> 
> Honestly, the product looks terrifically overpriced for a Chinese-made, store-branded item in the 20 and 24 inch sizes...like maybe $80 to $100 too much money.
> 
> ...



Well you won't hear me argue that their overpriced... But in that category of products, they're toward the "budget" end. Whatever the heck that is... Do the products you linked work with hotshoe flashes? The website only mentions strobes, and it looks like the hole is placed for a strobe. Not that it couldn't be made to work with some adaptation, though. 

Have you by chance ever had any hands on familiarity with the Flashpoint stuff? To assess build quality, ect.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2013)

No, there are no shadows cast from the stand. I prefer the type of umbrella boxes shown simply because the quality of the light is so,so good. The modifier they are selling is...basically....a box, with a diffuser on the front...it's not really much more than an enclosed, shoot-through umbrella type of device in a fancy wrapper.

The difference with an enclosed umbrella box is that the light hits a reflecting umbrella first, is scrambled, and is then diffused a second time, by the front panel. It's an ENTIRELY different type of light.


----------



## HelenOster (Oct 1, 2013)

crimbfighter said:


> Greetings. I was wondering if anyone has experience with Flashpoint brand products. I am thinking of buying one of their soft boxes, the 24" HexaPop Glow HexaPop 24" for portable off camera flash
> 
> This particular product is new, so there really aren't really any reviews on it, so I'd be purchasing it more based on brand pedigree. This model would definitely meet my needs, but I know nothing about the brand other than it's a new division of Adorama. Any experiences, or suggested alternatives, would be appreciated!




This unit is Made In Korea with a very special internal design - & is materially different from any other light modifier on the market. If you'd like more information, please don't hesitate to  email me directly: Helen@adorama.com

Helen Oster 
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
Helen@adorama.com


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2013)

crimbfighter said:


> Greetings. I was wondering if anyone has experience with Flashpoint brand products. I am thinking of buying one of their soft boxes, the 24" HexaPop Glow HexaPop 24" for portable off camera flash
> 
> This particular product is new, so there really aren't really any reviews on it, so I'd be purchasing it more based on brand pedigree. This model would definitely meet my needs, but I know nothing about the brand other than it's a new division of Adorama. Any experiences, or suggested alternatives, would be appreciated!



Yes... and for the money it costs, it is excellent equipment. Especially the monolights they make. Not familiar with that particular softbox since most of my modifiers are made for monolight use, not hotshoe flash.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2013)

I e-mailed Helen, asking for a review unit, and more information on this new product, and what makes it different from competing light modifiers.

I bought a Flashpoint carbon fiber tripod last year, and have been impressed with its light weight, solid construction,
and ease of carrying. I bought the Flashpoint F-1127N model, a three-section unit. It came with a carrying case with sling, and has been *an amazing value* for the money. Really, much better than I had expected for the price. Heck, I happened to hit it on sale AND with Adorama's then-current free shipping special So it was a win-win deal.


----------



## raventepes (Oct 1, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I bought a Flashpoint carbon fiber tripod last year, and have been impressed with its light weight, solid construction,
> and ease of carrying. I bought the Flashpoint F-1127N model, a three-section unit. It came with a carrying case with sling, and has been *an amazing value* for the money. Really, much better than I had expected for the price. Heck, I happened to hit it on sale AND with Adorama's then-current free shipping special So it was a win-win deal.



How do they compare to more expensive offerings though, like say even a basic Gitzo?


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2013)

Flashpoint is Adorama's house brand name.

The Flashpoint products are probably made by a variety of manufactures.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2013)

raventepes said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Flashpoint carbon fiber tripod last year, and have been impressed with its light weight, solid construction,
> ...



I looked at a bunch of Gitzo tripods at a local pro store...I needed a lightweight, fairly compact carbon fiber tripod for occasional photography trips where I would carry a tripod for 1 to 4 miles; my two old Bogen tripods are big, and one of them, my favorite, is a VERY heavy tripod that weighs around 13.5 pounds, plus a Gitzo magnesium ball head that's over one pound...to "me", I thought the Flashpoint tripod compared pretty well against a similar Gitzo that was around $749. The Flashpoint I got, on-sale, for $99, with free shipping.

Was the Gitzo a wee bit "steadier"...maybe it was...was the Gitzo made better? Yeah, probably a bit. Was the Adorama tripod seven times less expensive? Yes! Would I pay $749 for a tripod I am gonna use 25 times over the next decade? NO. Would I cry if somebody stole my $749 Gitzo from my CAR? I might. Would I cry about losing a $99 Gitzo knock-off in a car prowl. No.


----------

